# CMC applications on YouTube



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 19, 2007)

A fellow Tai Chi enthusiast found this on YouTube,  I had not seen it yet:


----------



## East Winds (Jun 20, 2007)

He is demonstrating the applications, but I suggest he has no root.

Very best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jun 20, 2007)

it does not seem like taiji to me and i agree with EW his stances are not stable.  How long has he been training and has he trained in anything else?

respectfully,
marlon


----------

